# Sixers And Nuggets Announce Trade



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Didnt see this mentioned here so I figyad Id pass along the news...

RealGM Staff Report - 
Philadelphia 76ers President Billy King announced today that the Sixers have acquired forward Reggie Evans and the rights to forward Ricky Sanchez from the Denver Nuggets in exchange for forward Bobby Jones and forward/center Steven Hunter. 

"We are excited to add Reggie Evans our roster. He is an accomplished rebounder that we feel will make an immediate impact and will exemplify our commitment to hard work, rebounding and defense," said King. "At 6-11, Ricky Sanchez is a young prospect that has potential and we will continue to monitor his development as he plays overseas." [READ] 

http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/47986/20070910/sixers_and_nuggets_announce_trade/


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Good for both teams. Nuggets needed a backup C, while adding a young shooter in Bobby. Sixers needed a good rebounding PF, and they added one in Evans.

But now who will backup Dalembert for this team? Would Sixers trade for a backup C or sign some cheap big?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Wow, that came out of left field. We'll see how this goes but it also gives us the need for another C. Im not sure whats out there for cheap


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

whatever. this fills a void and creates another.

edit: on second thought, this is pretty decent. while it does put a hole in the middle, they now have a legit rebounder, instead of two shot blockers.

My biggest problem with this is that I think the Dalembert/Hunter combo was great defensively. Evans can't even spell defense.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Jason Smith, backup C?


----------



## Dizmatic (Apr 14, 2005)

Looks like it may be Calvin Booth that fills the backup C role.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Dizmatic said:


> Looks like it may be Calvin Booth that fills the backup C role.


Yes, Calvin Booth will replace Hunter:

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/48022/20070912/sixers_officially_sign_booth/


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Yuck


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

If every sixer fan donated $1, would that be enough to have King assasinated?


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Why couldn't Jason Smith play at backup C right away? You guys did trade Daequan Cook + more for the guy.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

knicksfan said:


> Why couldn't Jason Smith play at backup C right away? You guys did trade Daequan Cook + more for the guy.


what are you talking about?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

The trading of picks is what hes talking about


----------



## jefferyball (May 13, 2007)

I think the trade is good for both teams.Reggie Evans is a banger and a very good rebounder which the sixers really needed,and the nuggets acquire a nice young talent like bobby jones.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

bobby jones is terrible. he was supposed to be a defender and in limited time he wasnt good at that


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

It's good enough, the team wasn't winning much anyway. Looks like they brought Booth in to be a veteran leader to show some of the young guys how to work. The contract he signed after that Utah series is over already? Or was he bought out?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

It ran out


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

i like the trade we really needed help on the boards


----------

